# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  جملة من أرقام مراكز تحفيظ القرأن الامارات ، قطر، السعودية

## optmistic_lady

الامــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارات 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تفضلي اختي هذة الاسامي بس للاسف هي للمراكز وما ادري اذا هي للحريم او الرجال 
بس الاسامي هي :: الرقم::
في الابوظبي ::مركز..ابو موسى الاشعري 5832419-02
مركز..عثمان بن عفان 5822677-02
مركز..الشهامة 5635755-02
مركز..الصديق 4433616-02
مركز..القرآن الكريم 5831323-02
مركز..الهامل للغيث 4473196-02
معهد..ابوظبي للقران الكريم 6652400-02

في العين:: مركز ..الشرعي لتحفيظ القران 7820405-03
مركز..الشيخة حصة بنت محمد 7545453-03
مركز..الصحابة لتحفيظ القران 7675552-03
مركز..تحفيظ القران الكريم وعلومه 7810861=-3
مركز..محمد احمد العتيبة 7820981-03
مركز..الاستقامة 7622112-03 

في دبي :: مركز..الشيخ محمد نور بن سيف 2647448-04
مركز..الشيخة حصة بنت حمدان آل مكتوم 2968200-04
مركز..نداء الفطرة 2899263-04
مركز..الصحابة الخيري 2688616-04
مركز.. داراسماء بنت ابي بكر 2969688-04
مركز..مالك بن انس 2892320-04
مركز..حمد بن سالم 2874934-04
مركز..البراحة 2726999-04
مركز..الصديق 2863833-04 
مركز..الفاروق 2895628-04
مركز..خلفان 3437898-04
مركز..احمد عبد الله 3955898-04
مدرسة ..النور لتحفيظ القران والعلوم القانونية 2643428-04
معهد .الهدى 2967899-04
جمعية ..دار البر 3523333-04

في الشارجة::معهد ..ابو ظبي لتحفيظ القران 5436471-06
معهد ..ابي بكر الصديق 5242666-06
مدرسة..الهاشمية 5635242-06
دار..حذيفة بن اليمام 5224084-06
مركز..اقرأ لتحفيظ القران 5245888-06
مركز ..ابن تيمية لتحفيظ القران 5676585-06 
مركز ..الرضوان لتحفيظ القران 5487801-06
مركز..الهدى لتحفيظ القران 5249990-06
مركز..الخالد بن الوليد 5667787-06
مركز..عامربن الظهيرة 5346610-06
مركز..عبد الله بن عباس 5333665-06
مركز..عمربن عبد العزيز 5652719-06
مركز..نداء الفطرة 5655200-06
مركز..دار الهدى 5626116-06
مركز ..سلمان الفارسي 5222248-06
مركز..الترمذي 5647566-06
مركز الصحابة 5243533-06
مركز ..ابن كثير 5383327-06

في عجمان::مؤسسة.. علوم القران 7421543-06
دار اسماء لتحفيظ القران 7455225-06
مركز..الاترجة لتحفيظ للقران الكريم للفتيات 7436672-06
مركز..الارقم بن الارقم 7405114-06
مركز..الفرقان لتحفيظ القران 7457099-06
مركز.. التوحيد لتحفيظ القران 7407737-06

في راس الخيمة::دار ابن الارقم لتحفيظ القران 2663578-07 
مركز..ميمونة بنت الحارث 2272218-07 
مركز..اهل الحديث 2664007-07
مركز..عمر بن الخطاب 2222142-07
مركز..واحات الايمان 2237986-07

في الفجيرة :: خورفكان 
مركز.. الفرقان لتحفيظ القران 2387919-09
مركز..خورفكان لتحفيظ القران 2383816-09
مركز..مربح لتحفيظ القران 2380611-09
مركز..دبا لتحفيظ القران 2444548-09
مركز كلباء لتحفيظ القران 2774160-09

في أم القيوين:: مدرسة.. تحفيظ القران والسنة الخيرية 7651852-06

هذا الي في علمي طبعا بعد عمل بحث والباقي في علم الله.......
خواتي ممكن من السرعة اكون كتبت رقم احد المراكز غلط لذا فاتاسف مقدما ..
بس راجعوني وان شاء الله احاول اصلحة المرة الجاية ..

دور تحفيظ القرآن في الرياض 



دار مريم بنت عمران....في حي الروضة رقم الهاتف : 2347157 – 0506197110

دار أم الصهباء.... في حي الروضة رقم الهاتف : 4930584

دار اليقين....في حي الروضة رقم الهاتف : 2093866

دار الهداية....في حي الروضة رقم الهاتف : 33638

دار فاطمة الزهراء....في حي الروضة 

دار أم سلمة....في حي الملك فيصل رقم الهاتف : 2271306

دار أم هاني....في حي الملك فيصل رقم الهاتف : 2481652

دار الأرقم....في حي القدس و مقرها في مبنى مدارس دار الأرقم للبنات رقم الهاتف :0554128774

دار الخيرات....في حي الخليج رقم الهاتف : 2396200

دار الأندلس....في حي الأندلس بالروضة 

دار النهضة....و مقرها الثانوية الخامسة و الخمسون بحي النهضة 

دار السلام....في حي السلام 

دار البيان....في حي الربوة بجوار مسجد الراجحي رقم الهاتف :4930699

دار الهداية....في حي الربوه بجوار جامع الفرقان رقم الهاتف : 4933638

دار الرميصاء....في حي الربوة

دار المؤمنات....في حي الربوة رقم الهاتف : 4936100

دار خديجة....في حي النسيم 

دار رقية....في حي النسيم





دار الشيماء... في حي الواحة رقم الهاتف :4544992

دار المحمدية... في حي المحمدية رقم الهاتف : 4704959
و لهم موقع على النت .

دار الذكر... في حي العليا رقم الهاتف : 4163012

دار أم سلمة ... في حي المصيف .

دار نسيبة بنت كعب ... في حي المحمدية .

دار الحياة الطيبة... في حي الخزامى .

دار مكة ...في السكن الجامعي الخاص بجامعة الملك سعود .رقم الهاتف : 4683838 

دار الراجحي ... في حي الملك فهد.

دار لبابة بنت الحارث ... في حي الملك فهد .

دار أميمة... تقع في سكن مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم و التقنية في حي الرائد.

دار الرسالة ... في حي الملك فهد .

دار البصائر ... في الملز على شارع جرير.

دار تميمة بنت أبي سفيان... بحي المروج .


دار أم الخير ...في البديعة بجوار مسجدالشيخ البريك و هو المشرف عليها رقم الهاتف :4286789

دار أميمه ...في ظهره البديعة .

دار الذكر ... في حي السويدي شبرا و مقرها الثانوية الرابعة و العشرون .

دار خبيب بن عدي... في حي السويدي .

دار التوحيد ...في حي العريجاء رقم الهاتف :4338004

دار ام سليم الانصارية ...في حي العريجاء.

دار هاجر ...في حي العريجاء.

دار ميمونة بنت الحارث ...في حي الشفا.

دار النور ...في حي الشفا.

دار أم كلثوم ...في حي الشفا خلف أسواق السلوم.

دار الإخلاص ...في حي الشفا عند مسجد الثمامة خلف بنده الشفا.

دار أسماء بنت أبي بكر ...في حي الشفا.

دار جويريرة بنت الحارث ...في حي سلطانة و مقرها المتوسطة الخامسة و الستون و تابعة لمسجد وزير العدل.

دار الإمام محمد بن سعود ...بين سلطانة و السويدي وهي خلف بندة سلطانة.

دار الدعوة ...في حي غبيرة رقم الهاتف : 2951413

1- دار كريمه بنت المقداد بن الاسود - حي الازدهار : المتوسطه 129 

2- دار هند بنت عتبه - العقيق : الابتدائيه 344 

3-دار المحمديه - حي المحمديه جنوب سكن وزارة الخارجيه بجوار مسجد الامير سلطان ( صباح ومساء )

4- دار سكينه بنت عبدالرحمن - حي المعذر -4804585 لديهم أنشطة ودروس علمية في الصيف.

5- دار البرهان – حي المعذر - الشمال : الابتدائيه 95

6-دار مدرسة الشروق – حي المصيف 

7- دار ام سلمه - حي المصيف ( صباح ومساء )

8- دار الرساله - حي الملك فهد - 4381742

9- دار سيرين القبطيه - حي المروج : المتوسطه 140 

10- دار تميمه بنت ابي سفيان - حي المروج 

11- دار البشرى - سكن عوائل مطار الملك خالد : الابتدائيه 178

12- دار الانفال - حي النفل 

13- دار اسماء بنت ابي بكر – اسكان القاعده الجويه : المتوسطه 94

14- دار ام الحارث – العليا : المتوسطه 64

15- دار العروة الوثقى - العليا : المتوسطه 44

16- دار يسيره بنت ياسر - حي الورود : الابتدائيه 291

17- دار الدرعيه - الدرعيه : حي الخالديه 

18- دار سلمى بنت حمزه - الدرعيه : حي الفيصليه 

19- د ار ام ايمن ( عرقه ) - عرقه : ثانوية ومتوسطة عرقه 

20- دار الرحمانيه : حي الرحمانيه 

21- دار ام المؤمنين عائشه - حي المزرعه : الابتدائيه 113

22- دار امامه بنت ابي العاص – سكن مدينة الملك عبد العزيزالتقنيه : المتوسطه 195 

23- دار قوات الامن الخاصه : اسكان قوات الامن الخاصه ( طريق صلبوخ )

24- دار جامع عبد العزيز وعبد اللطيف العبيد – حي الوادي 

25- دار النجاح – حي السليمانيه 

26- دار الشفاء بنت عبد الله - حي النزهه : مدارس الفرسان 

27- دار الهدى - حي ام الحمام 

28- دار النخيل – حي النخيل : الابتدائيه 14 لتحفيظ القران الكريم 

29- دار الفتح - حي التعاون 

30- دار الرائد - حي الرائد 

31- دار ام الكرام السلميه - حي الصحافه


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذا موقع فيه دليل الكتروني للحلقات الموجودة في كل حي في كل مدينة من مدن المملكة العربية السعودية و انا سمعت انه يستخدم تقنية الحلقات الالكترونية و فيه لنك بس ما عرفت كيف الطريقة بالضبط

http://www.qaaaf.com/Gn/







السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أختي هذا الراط فيه دور التحفيظ النسائية بقطر:

http://www.hafith.com/index.php?opti...d=35&Itemid=29

وإذا تحتاجين الأرقام أحاول أجيبها لك بإذن الله

حياكن الله جميعا.. 

الأخت ليلي ..عزيزتي لم تحددي بالضبط ماتريدين معرفته عن الدور..
هل تريدين معرفة عددها.. عناوينها.. أنشطة الجهات القائمة عليها..؟؟
بالنسبة إلى مدينة "جدة" فهنالك أكثر من جهة مسؤولة عن دور تحفيظ القرآن فيها
وكل جهة لها أسلوب ونظام يميزها عن الأخرى..
إن أردت التعرف على بعض من هذه الدور فإليك هــذا الموضـــــــــوعhttp://forum.hawaaworld.com/showthread.php?t=583559
أما إذا أردت التعرف على معلوات أكثر عن أحد الجهات المشرفة على بعض هذه الدور 
فإليك هذا الموقع الخاص بـ"الجمعية الخيرية لتحفيظ القرآن بمحافظة جدة"http://www.quranjeddah.org/

موفقة بإذن الله.



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
جزاك الله خيراً على هذه الفكرة الجميلة .....
.....انا من مدينة الدمام بالسعودية .

....مدارس التحفيظ النسائية بمدينة الدمام والخبر والظهران.......
-1مدرسة زينب بنت خزيمة بحي بدر .
2-مدرسة ام كلثوم بحي عبدالله فؤاد(الشفا)
3-مدرسة ام هانئ بحي العدامه .
4-مدرسة مريم بنت عمران .
5-مدرسةبثينة بنت النعمان .
6-مدرسةعائشة بنت ابي بكر بحي الاتصالات.
7-مدرسةجمانة بحي طلال .
8-مدرسةاسماء بنت ابي بكر بالظهران .
9-مدرسةخديجة بنت خويلد بالخبر



فضل قراءة القرآن 
قال الله تعالى: { شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِى أُنزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لّلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَـٰتٍ مِّنَ الْهُدَىٰ وَالْفُرْقَانِ } [البقرة:185]. وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه قال: ( أنزل القرآن كله جملة واحدة في ليلة القدر في رمضان إلى السماء الدنيا ، فكان الله إذا أراد أن يحدث في الأرض شيئاً أنزله منه حتى جمعه ) . وعنه رضي الله عنه قال: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود الناس، وكان أجود ما يكون في رمضان حين يلقاه جبريل ، وكان يلقاه في كل ليلة من رمضان ، فيدارسه القرآن ، فلرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود بالخير من الريح المرسلة . قال النووي: إن مما يؤخذ من الحديث من الأحكام المستفادة: استحباب مدارسة القرآن في هذا الشهر المبارك . وقال ابن حجر: وفي الحديث من الفوائد .. تعظيم شهر رمضان لاختصاصه بابتداء نزول القرآن فيه ، ثم معارضته ما نزل منه فيه ، ويلزم من ذلك كثرة نزول جبريل فيه ، وفي كثرة نزوله من توارد الخيرات والبركات ما لا يحصى ، ويستفاد منه : أن فضل الزمان إنما يحصل بزيادة العبادة ، وفيه أن مداومة التلاوة توجب زيادة الخير ، وفيه استحباب تكثير العبادة في آخر العمر، ومذاكرة الفاضل بالخير والعلم، وإن كان هو لا يخفى عليه لزيادة التذكرة والاتعاظ ، وفيه أن ليل رمضان أفضل من نهاره ، وأن المقصود من التلاوة الحضور والفهم ؛ لأن الليل مظنة لذلك، لما في النهار من الشواغل والعوارض الدنيوية . 

 صور من اجتهاد السلف في تلاوة القرآن في شهر رمضان:
قال إبراهيم النخعي: كان الأسود يختم القرآن في رمضان في كل ليلتين، فكان ينام بين المغرب والعشاء ، وكان يختم القرآن في غير رمضان في كل ست ليالٍ . . وقال سلام بن أبي مطيع: كان قتادة يختم القرآن في سبع ، وإذا جاء رمضان ختم في كل ثلاث ، فإذا جاء العشر ختم كل ليلة . وقال الربيع بن سليمان: كان الشافعي يختم القرآن في شهر رمضان ستين ختمة . وقال موسى بن معاوية: رحلت من القيروان وما أظن أحداً أخشع من البهلول بن راشد، حتى لقيت وكيعاً ، وكان يقرأ في رمضان في الليل ختمه ، وثلثاً ، ويصلي ثنتي عشرة من الضحى ، ويصلي من الظهر إلى العصر . وقال محمد بن زهير بن محمد: كان أبي يجمعنا في وقت ختمه للقرآن في شهر رمضان في كل يوم وليلة ثلاث مرات، يختم تسعين ختمة في رمضان . وقال مسبح بن سعيد: كان محمد بن إسماعيل – يعني البخاري – يختم في رمضان في النهار كل يوم ختمة، ويقوم بعد التراويح كل ثلاث ليال بختمة . وقال أبو بكر الحداد: أخذت نفسي بما رواه الربيع عن الشافعي أنه كان يختم في رمضان ستين ختمة، سوى ما يقرأ في الصلاة، فأكثر ما قعدت عليه تسعا وخمسين، وأتيت في غير رمضان بثلاثين ختمة .

 أجر قارئ القرآن : 
1- أن قارئه لا يخلو من أن يكون مع السفرة أو له أجران : عن عائشة رضي الله عنهـا قالت قال رسـول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم" الماهر بالقرآن مع السفرة الكرام البررة والذي يقرأ القرآن ويتتعتع فيه ليه شاق له أجران" رواه البخاري ومسلم . 
 2- أنه يعلو به درجات يوم القيامة: عن عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم" يقال لصاحب القرآن اقرأ وارق ورتل كما كنت ترتل في دار الدنيا فإن منزلتك عند آخر آية تقرأ بها" رواه أبو داود .
 3- ان له بكل حرف حسنة : عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنـه قال قال رسـول الله صلـى الله عليه وسلم" من قرا حرفا من كتاب الله فله حسنة، والحسنة بعشر أمثالها، لاأقول ألم حرف ولكن ألف حرف ولام حرف وميم حرف) أخرجه الترمذي. 
 4- أن الآية منه خير من الخلفة السمينة : عـن أبـي هريرة رضـي الله عنـه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال" أيحب أحدكم إذا رجع إلى اهله أن يجد ثلاث خلَفات عظام سمان" قلنا : نعم، قال" فثلاث آيات يقرأ بهن أحدكم في صلاة خير له من ثلاث خلفَات عظام سمان". رواه مسلم .
 5- أن قارئ القرآن طيب ظاهرا وباطنا : عن أبي موسـى الأشعري رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم" مثل المؤمن الذي يقرأ القرآن مثل رجة ريحها طيب وطعمها طيب، ومثل المؤمن الذي لايقرأ القرآن مثل التمرة طعمها طيب ولا ريح لها، ومثل الفاجر الذي يقرأ القرآن كمثل الريحانة ريحها طيب وطعمها مر، ومثل الفاجر الذي لايقرا القرآن كمثل الحنظله طعمها مر ولاريح لها" أخرجه البخاري ومسلم .
 6- أنه يشفع لصاحبه يوم القيامة: عن أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول" اقرؤوا القرآن فإنه يأتي يوم القيامة شفيعا لأصحابه" أخرجه مسلم . تنزل السكينة لقراءته : عن البراء بن عازب رضي الله عنه قال كان رجل يقرأ سورة الكهف وعنده فرس مربوط بشطنين فتغشته سحابة فجعلت تندو وجعل فرسه ينفر منها فلما أصبح أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكر ذلك له فقال" تلك السكينة تنزلت للقرآن" أخرجه البخاري ومسلم . أنه يقود قارئه يوم القيامة لتاج الكرامة ورضا الله عز وجل: عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال" يجئ صاحب القرآن يوم القيامة فيقول يارب حلّه، فيلبس تاج الكرامة، ثم يقول يارب زده فيلبس حلة الكرامه ثم يقول يارب ارض عنه فيقال اقرأ وارق ويزاد بكل آية حسنه" أخرجه الترمذي .

مشروعية تحزيب القرآن :
إن الأدلة على مشروعية تحزيب القرآن أشهر من أن تورد وسنورد هنا طرفا منها :-
1 ـ حديث عبدالله بن عمرو ولفظه عند مسلم" كنت أصوم الدهر وأقرأ القرآن كل ليلة ، قال فإما ذكرت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وإما أرسل لي فأتيته فقال : ( ألم أخبر أنك تصوم الدهر وتقرأ القرآن كل ليلة ؟ ) قلت بلى يانبي الله ولم أرد إلا الخير، قال : ( فإن بحسبك أن تصوم من كل شهر ثلاثة أيام....، ثم قال : واقرأ القرآن في كل شهر) قال قلت : يانبي الله إني أطيق أفضل من ذلك قال: ( فاقرأه في كل عشرين) قال قلت يانبي الله إني أطيق أفضل من ذلك قال: ( فاقرأه في سبع ولاتزد على ذلك فإن لزوجك عليك حقا ولزورك عليك حقا ولجسدك عليك حقا) قال فشددت فشدد على، قال : وقال لي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( لعلك يطول بك عمر) فصرت إلى الذي قال لي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلما كبرت وددت أني قبلت رخصة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. وفي رواية للبخاري : أنكحني أبي امرأة ذات حسب فكان يتعاهد كنّته فيسألها عن بعلها، فتقول نعم الرجل، لم يطأ لنا فراشا ولم يفتش لنا كنفا، منذ أتيناه فلما طال ذلك عليه ذكر للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال القني به.
2ـ عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من نام عن حزبه أو عن شئ منه فقرأه فيما بين صلاة الفجر وصلاة الظهر كتب له كأنما قرأه من الليل) . 

هدي السلف في تحزيب القرآن :
1- ذكر من روي عنه الختم في سبع :
عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت إني لأقرأ جزئي ـ أو قالت سبعي ـ وأنا جالسة على فراشي أو على سريري. وأخرج الطبراني عن الأحوص قال قال عبدالله" لايقرأ القرآن في أقل من ثلاث، اقرأوه في سبع ويحافظ الرجل على حزبه" . وأخرج الفريابي في فضائل القرآن عن أبي بن كعب أنه قال إنا لنقرأ القرآن في ثمان. وأخرج أبو عبيد في فضائل القرآن عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه أنه كان يختم في غير رمضان من الجمعة إلى الجمعة. وقد روى الطبراني عنه أنه كان يختم في ثلاث وقلما يأخذ منه بالنهار ويوفق بينه وبين الرواية السابقة بأن ذلك في رمضان. قال المروزي وقال القاسم : كان عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه يفتتح ليلة الجمعة بالبقرة إلى المائدة، وبالأنعام إلى هود، ويوسف إلى مريم، وطه إلى طسم موسى وفرعون القصص والعنكبوت إلى ص، وتنزيل إلى الرحمن ثم يختم. يفتتح ليلة الجمعة ويختم ليلة الخميس. قال ابن علان وهذا الأثر أخرجه ابن أبي داود بسند لين وقال الحافظ أخرج ابن أبي داود عن عثمان وابن مسعود وتميم الداري أنهم كانوا يختمون في سبع بأسانيد صحيحة. وأخرج أبو عبيد عن إبراهيم أنه كان يقرأ القرآن في كل سبع ، وأخرج ابن أبي شيبة عن هشام بن عروة قال كان عروة يقرأ القرآن في كل سبع. وأخرج أيضا عن أبي مجلز أنه كان يؤم الحي في رمضان وكان يختم في سبع. 
2-ذكر من روي عنه الختم في أقل من ثلاث :
عن ابن أبي داود أنه روى عن الأسود بن يزيد أنه كان يختم القرآن فـي رمضان كل ليلتين وقال سنده صحيح، وأخرج الحافظ من طريق الدارمي عن سعيد بن جبير أنه كان يختم القرآن في كل ليلتين قال وأخرجه ابن أبي داود، قال وأخرج ابن سعد عن إبراهيم بن عبدالرحمن بن عوف أنه كان يفعل ذلك ومن طريق واصل بن سليمان قال صحبت عطاء بن السائب فكان يختم القرآن في كل ليلتين. وروى أبو عبيد عن السائب بن يزيد أن رجلا سأل عبدالرحمن بن عثمان التيمي عن صلاة طلحة بن عبدالله فقال إن شئت أخبرتك عن صلاة عثمـان قـال نعـم قال قلت لأغلبن الليلة على الحجر ـ يعني المقام ـ فقمت فلما قمت إذا أنا برجل متقمع يزحمني فنظرت فإذا عثمان بن عفان فتأخرت عنه فصلى فإذا هو سجد سجود القرآن حتى إذا قلت هذه هوادي الفجر أوتر بركعـة لم يصـل غيرها ثم انطلق. وأخرج أبو عبيد عن نائلة بنت القرافصة الكلبية حين دخلوا على عثمان ليقتلوه فقالت" إن تقتلوه أو تدعوه فقد كان يحيي الليل بركعة يجمع فيها القرآن




منقــــــــــــــــول





لا تنسوني من دعواتكوم بليييييييز ادعولي الله يفرج همي و يحقق مبتغاي و يرزقني الدعاء المستجاب و الخشوع في الصلاة و بر الولدين و العمل الصالح و يرزقنا الفردوس الإعلى و جميع أخوننا و أخوتنا المسلمين و المسلمات و الزوج الصالح و الزوجه الصالحه و تيسر الزواج لجميع أخوننا و أخوتتنا خاصة في المتدى و عامه لجميع المسلمين يااااااارب 
في القريب العاجل ياااااااااااااارب 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## أم عايشة

الله يفرج همج ويحقق لج كل اللي في بالج آآآمين يارب مشكورة على الأرقام

----------


## نــــوره

يزاج الله خير يا الغلا

مشكوره و ما قصرتي على الموضوع الاكثر من مهم

الله يفرج همج و يحقق كل امانيج يارب

----------


## الرزينـــــــه

جزاكي الله خيرا .. والله يحقق الي فبالج ويعطيج على قد نيتج..

----------


## optmistic_lady

يناااااااااااااااااااااااااااس اتمنى تثبيت الموضوع

----------


## dam3a

تسلمين اختى
والله موضوع مفيد جدا
في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله
وربي يفرج همج ويحقق الي فبالج ويعطيج على قد نيتج

----------


## juri

والله ما أعرف شو أقول غير جزاك الله الف الف خير

----------


## optmistic_lady

للرفع

----------


## بسمة

مشكــــــــــورة الغالية
الله يوفقج أن شاء الله ويسعدج

----------


## dunia mohd

اريد ان ازف لكم خبر افتتاح مركز جديد في الشارقه لتحفيظ القرآن وهو مركز منار السبيل في منطقة الخان للآتي يرغبن بالتسجيل فعليهن الإسراع يفتتح غدا انشاءالله والله ولي التوفيق هاتف رقم 5281882 طبعا 06

----------


## سر من رآها

مشكوورة ختيه 

والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## أم عايشة

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 

للرفع

----------


## بسمة فجر

الله يوفقج إختي و يسر لج كل أمورج و يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتج يوم القيامة

----------


## محبة السنة

ماشاء الله عليك الله يحفظك من كل مكروه ويكثر من أمثالك وينور بصيرتك 
ويعطيك العفية على الموضوع المميز

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

يزاااااااااااااااااااااااااج الله خييييييييييييير

----------

